# use to hull kayak?



## Raider1 (Apr 20, 2013)

Was wondering what everyone uses to hull their kayak? Pickup, roof of car, etc.


----------



## BigFoot158 (Jan 14, 2012)

I use the roof of my car with a cheap foam block kayak carrier.


----------



## Raider1 (Apr 20, 2013)

Are you able to load it yourself?


----------



## FishermanMurph (Jan 29, 2012)

Round roof rack cross bars with the kayak faced down and tied down with ratchet straps in the middle and front. Don't over tighten the ratchets. I also use kayak cradles with the buckle straps.


----------



## mdisalvo85 (Jul 15, 2008)

A thule J Rack

http://www.rei.com/product/856196/t...ferralID=633397b6-bb72-11e2-a969-001b2166c2c0

and a Yakima J Rack that folds down

http://www.rei.com/product/767989/y...ferralID=6dafd6ae-bb72-11e2-9389-001b2166c62d

Both attached to the factory crossbars on my explorer, and I can load them on myself, it might be a challenge for people under 6' though.


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

I trailer and store on a Jet SkI trailer. Quick and easy loading and storing in my backyard.
I use a cable lock to keep it from walking away
View attachment 74833
.


----------



## BigFoot158 (Jan 14, 2012)

Raider1 said:


> Are you able to load it yourself?


Short answer is yes but i did make a suction cup loader. You can buy the suction cups from harbor freight and some pvc pipe. Then all you got to do is suction it to the car and slide the yak up from the rear of the car. The loaders are main to keep from scratching the paint.


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

I can haul 4 kayaks no problem with my Honda ridgeline. The roof rack folds flat and the truck bed extension comes off in seconds and folds up under the rear seats inside the truck.


----------



## Raider1 (Apr 20, 2013)

That's a nice setup


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

Thank you I like it so far. I'm taking me my g/f and another couple with 4 yaks on a 22 mile river trip in 2 weeks. Can't wait!!!


----------



## TimTaylor75 (Apr 7, 2009)

This is the only picture I have of my car with my perception mounted. I need to get a shot with the new SOT and wheels.










edit: I found another


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

Boostedawdfun said:


>


that is a heck of a tail swing on that honda. I just throw mine up on the rollbars of my jeep and use some ratchet straps.


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

Lol I have a class A CDL so it's all good


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

Boostedawdfun said:


> Lol I have a class A CDL so it's all good


I have a class A CDL also. You are good then. Wouldn't want any rookie trying that. Get to the lake and their yak would be an 8 footer instead of a 12.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Awesome trailer Stuhley.

Up to two kayaks get hauled (like U-Haul) in the bed of my Tundra. I have a rack to add two more.


----------



## master of none (Mar 26, 2013)

I love this site I just strap my down in back of my old p/up.


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## lowridns1020 (Jun 25, 2012)

Pickup with bed extender


----------



## Outdursman (Jun 3, 2013)

"Round roof rack cross bars with the kayak faced down and tied down with ratchet straps in the middle and front." I also have a set of Yakima kayak Stackers. They work great and if need be I can fit four kayaks on the roof of my car.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Boat hauling machine, have had just this year 3 canoe's and 3 kayak's loaded, can haul about anything

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ajarvi (Jul 22, 2007)

I modified an old boat trailer, and could easily haul 4 boats right now but plan on building a riser to haul up to 10 or 6 and one of those roof top bags strapped to the deck to carry paddles, PFDs and gear for a group trip.

All told I have maybe $200 invested right now.


----------

